# Need new master cylinder



## kevinski (Sep 19, 2010)

I got a 96 Polaris Sportsman 4X4 and its sat up for a few years. I went to change the brake pads and checked the master cylinder and it was pretty ugly inside. Alot of debris I'm guessing corrosion. It doesn't look pitted. I want to change my cylinder though, are these master cylinders interchangeable? I mean as far as the fitting for the brake hoses. I would assume that as long as the hose screws in that it would work fine. Any one with some thoughts please chime in. If there is another option please let me know. Not really looking forward to spending $150 on a master cylinder so I'm willing to consider options that cost less than that.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

i would see if it works first and if not try a atv salvage yard


----------

